# rests???



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

lots of wisker biscuit bashing lately so whats better? I like the hands free thing but hate the fleaching drag and wear. Biscuit is kind of noisy on the draw too. Really dislike replacing the thing every year and the subsequent retune.

Are the drop away rests reliable? I am not too keen on the rope thing. Is it a non issue?

What do you guys use and would you recommend it and why?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I used the Whisker Biscuit for years then decided to change rests, tried the Hostage, hated it.

I used to feel the same way about the rope thing on the drop aways, but I've been shooting a Rip-cord drop away for 2 seasons, & I love it. Best of all I can lock it up to hold my arrow when setting on the stand.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

TM Hunter. Because if it ain't broke don't fix it. And they are cheap.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

But you will want to junk them silly carbon arrows first.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Take a look at the QAD Ultra Hunter. It has the full containment of the Whisker Biscuit, the accuracy of a drop away, and they're only about $49.00. 

Why are you worried about the "rope thing" anyway? It can require some adjustments to make sure it is placed in the proper place on the cable, but any bow shop could do that in a jiffy. I had mine installed, but it is something you could even do yourself if you wanted.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to use a NAP 360 which was great. Then i saw the rest that my brother had and i needed it. It is a Vapor Trail by Limbdriver. The string get tied onto your top limb and not your cables. Works great and is very reliable. Would recommend to anybody.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

The limbdriver is a great rest and very easy to tune. I like that it does not connect to a cable so there is not any timing issues. 
GSLHonker


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I will also say get the limb driver. They have a couple of options to hold your arrow and as stated before they are very easy to tune and won't affect the bows tune. Don't worry about the extra string issue, I have been using a limb driver the last three years and no matter how nasty the brush I have bee through is I have yet to have a problem snagging it.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

The limb driver is the only rest that has lasted for more than 1 year on my bow. This will be 3 years for me.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a WB basher so let me throw my 2 cents worth in as well.

I have shot a Rip Cord for the past 5 or so years. I have loved it but two weeks ago at archery league I started to shoot poorly. That is not a norm for me. haha :mrgreen: In my frustration, I realize that it was my rest that had become dirty and was not functioning properly. It had never let me down before and I have faith in it again. I think that they are all pretty good. Mathews new rest is supposed to be 3 times faster than the others such as Rip Cord, Trophy taker or what ever. Bottom line is they are all good and much better than the WB.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i have to hats off to the vaportrail been shooting it for three years. but i would have to say the WB is my next favorite rest


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll throw my hat in the fray... 

I've used the QAD Ultra Rest HD since it was made available. Full containment of the Ripcord except it will stay up on a slow let-down, fast speed like the Mathews but no bounce back (and it has one of those harmonic dampers in it to match the Mathews), accurate and quiet like the Vaportrail but ties into the cable (if done right-no timing issues) so you don't have a 2 foot extra string tied to your top or bottom limb... 


just foolin with you other guys rests... they're all good when done right.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like the containment of the WB and the action of a drop away rest check out the TriVan Drop Away Rest.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

it OK L don't worry we wont tell you anyone you hide in the closet and steal peeks at the ld rest it OK. no all great rest just witch marketing bla bla you want to get sucked in to. every rest will go the same thing. if your brain doesn't screw it up lol


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any experiences with the NAP quiktune FREEDOM rest? This rest meets my simplicity and containment requirements.

I don't like the rope for the same reason I shoot without a release and I do not have a peep sight with one of those rubber tubes. Thats all just something else to go wrong at the wrong moment. 

Carbon arrows are the best thing to happen to archery since wheels on the limbs!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> Carbon arrows are the best thing to happen to archery since wheels on the limbs!


That's what the archery salesman said. :mrgreen:

Forgive him father for he knows not what he speaks. :wink:

Just ask Chuck.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> Does anyone have any experiences with the NAP quiktune FREEDOM rest? This rest meets my simplicity and containment requirements.
> 
> I don't like the rope for the same reason I shoot without a release and I do not have a peep sight with one of those rubber tubes. Thats all just something else to go wrong at the wrong moment.
> 
> Carbon arrows are the best thing to happen to archery since wheels on the limbs!


Yeah, they'll do the job too... just don't try to let down cause the arrow pulls out of the capture arms and it uses the friction of the arrow moving to make it drop away versus an internal spring to help it get out of the way of your fletchings/vanes.


----------

